# le importa



## willg

Oi gente quero dizer a seguinte frase em portugues:

"A el no le importa lo que yo diga o piense"


----------



## spielenschach

A ele não importa o que eu diga ou pense


----------



## Outsider

Também: não lhe importa a ele o que eu diga ou pense.


----------



## galcosta

Poderia ser...
"ele não se importa com o que eu diga ou o que eu pense"??


----------



## Outsider

Fica melhor assim:

Ele não se importa com o que eu diga ou pense.​


----------



## galcosta

Brigada Outsider!


----------



## willg

Obrigado mas tenho uma outra dúvida, da pra dizer assim:

"Ele nao se importa com o que eu dizer ou pensar"


----------



## Tomby

Espero que esteja certa a seguinte opção. Porém, sempre podem corrigir os meus erros, facto que agradeço imensamente: 
"_A ele não lhe importa o que eu puder dizer ou pensar_". 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## willg

Mas ainda nao responderam se o meu exemplo está correto!


----------



## galcosta

Eu acho que sim...willg, mas não sou autoridade nenhuma na matéria 

Gal


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

willg said:


> Obrigado mas tenho uma outra dúvida, da pra dizer assim:
> 
> "Ele não se importa com o que eu dizer ou pensar"


 
Esse exemplo Willg?

Eu acho que está muito bem, embora soa muito coloquial. Você não se preocupe, até onde tenho entendito pode usar diga ou dizer e pense ou pensar. Ahh mas atenção, nesse contexto. 

Até mais.


----------



## Outsider

willg said:


> Obrigado mas tenho uma outra dúvida, da pra dizer assim:
> 
> "Ele nao se importa com o que eu dizer ou pensar"


Não, aqui tem de usar o conjuntivo.



Tombatossals said:


> "_A ele não lhe importa o que eu possa dizer ou pensar_".


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Outsider said:


> Não, aqui tem de usar o conjuntivo.


 
Ainda fica difícil diferenciar em que momentos usar conjuntivo. Estou segurando na minha mente cada exemplo do fórum, leituras, e-mails, que leio.

Muito obrigada, esclareceu um pouco mais: _Ele não se importa com o que eu diga ou pense._

E.P.


----------



## Outsider

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Ainda fica difícil diferenciar em que momentos usar conjuntivo. Estou segurando na minha mente cada exemplo do fórum, leituras, e-mails, que leio.


Mas é como em espanhol, não é? 

Também nunca diriam "No le importa lo que yo decir o pensar", pois não?


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Outsider said:


> Mas é como em espanhol, não é?
> 
> Também nunca diriam "No le importa lo que yo decir o pensar", pois não?


 
É, você tem razão nisso. Mas estamos já muito acostumados a escutar/ler muito esse tipo de frases com o subjuntivo, só foi isso Outsider, acho que muitos vão concordar comigo, pelo menos o Willg sim. 

Beijos.


----------



## Outsider

Repare que na frase "Ele não se importa com o que eu dizer ou pensar" os verbos a azul não estão no subjuntivo, mas no infinitivo...


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Outsider said:


> Repare que na frase "Ele não se importa com o que eu dizer ou pensar" os verbos a azul não estão no subjuntivo, mas no infinitivo...


 
Ahhh tá, muito obrigada de novo estimado. Já sei o que aconteceu, nós estábamos confundendo dizer com disser, bom menino soam iguais (talvez), me deixei levar, que orror... Espero saiba desculpar, peço por favor.

Abraços, beijos, Outsider. Você é demais!

Estefanía.


----------



## Vanda

Uns detalhezinhos:



> estávamos confundindo dizer com disser, bom menino, soam iguais (talvez), me deixei levar, que horror... Espero que saiba desculpar, .




Dizer não soa como disser.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

> Uns detalhezinhos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> estávamos confundindo dizer com disser, bom menino, soam iguais (talvez), me deixei levar, que horror... Espero que saiba desculpar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dizer não soa como disser.
Click to expand...

 
Umm é isso, bom eu sabia sabia sabia, por isso até coloquei talvez.

Vanda e pessoal do fórum, é lamentável mas é muito real. Muitas pessoas que estamos aprendendo português não temos escutados todo o português, uma grande galera só tem aprendido até lendo, e nunca praticaram seu português, frente a frente, falado (caso eu, e sei que mais pessoas. Só falei uma vez, com uns meninos do Brasil... foi mistura). Por eles hoje eu falo. Eu disse que soa, porque lido (para mim) é o mesmo. É irritável, mas de coração desejo que nos tenham paciência, e perdoem aí, valeu?. É tudo.

Obrigada estimada Vanda, você é uma menina muito boa gente, viu? _Una chica muy atenta._ Agradeço sua atenção. Ahhh e os erros foram de rapidez, nem duvide, tudo isso eu já sabia escrever bem, viu? Brincadeira. 

_Estefanía Perdomo._


----------



## willg

Mas eu ainda estou confundido tem gente que diz que a minha frase está correta e tem umas outras pessoas que dizem que nao. Acho que no portugues do Brasil pode soar correto mas no portugues de Portugal soa errado. Mas como eu ja disse antes nao tenho certeza.


----------



## Outsider

Está incorrecta. As pessoas que disseram que estava correcta tinham confundido o infinitivo com o futuro do conjuntivo.


----------



## spielenschach

Está - se nas tintas para o que eu diga ou pense

*dizer*
*Presente do Conjuntivo*
eu diga
tu digas
ele diga
nós digamos
vós digais
eles digam


*pensar*
*Presente do Conjuntivo*
eu pense
tu penses
ele pense
nós pensemos
vós penseis
eles pensem



© Porto Editora, Lda. - 2000


----------



## willg

Mas agora quero que me diga algum brasileiro o que acha da frase!


----------

